# Wanted - Massachusetts Motorcycle License Plates    $$$$$



## catfish (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm always looking for, and buying vintage Massachusetts motorcycle license plates. Please let me know what you have. Looking for plates from 1915 - 1963.


----------



## catfish (Dec 3, 2013)

Still looking for these !!!


----------



## kz1000 (Dec 4, 2013)

I'd trade you 1 maybe 2 for a Templeton bicycle plate.


----------



## catfish (Dec 5, 2013)

kz1000 said:


> I'd trade you 1 maybe 2 for a Templeton bicycle plate.




What have you got for trade?


----------



## kz1000 (Dec 5, 2013)

I'll pull what I have out and get you a pic. You need to look more closely next time you visit, a couple were right on my work bench, (Cluttered workbench that is)


----------



## catfish (Dec 5, 2013)

kz1000 said:


> I'll pull what I have out and get you a pic. You need to look more closely next time you visit, a couple were right on my work bench, (Cluttered workbench that is)




If they were on the bench, I saw them.... Just don't remember...... I'm looking for stuff pre 1964.


----------



## catfish (Feb 22, 2014)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
             Still Buying these  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Mar 5, 2014)

Still looking, still buying !!!!   $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## catfish (Jul 8, 2014)

Bump !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## catfish (Dec 26, 2014)

Still looking for these Motorcycle plates. $$$$$$


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm always looking for, and buying vintage Massachusetts motorcycle license plates. Please let me know what you have. Looking for plates from 1915 - 1963.


----------



## catfish (Aug 8, 2015)

I'm still looking for these Motorcycle plates. $$$$$$   Catfish


----------



## catfish (Aug 22, 2015)

Still buying these !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Oct 22, 2015)

Still Looking !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Nov 14, 2015)

Still buying these!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Dec 11, 2015)

Still buying !


----------



## catfish (May 17, 2016)

Still looking !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Jun 2, 2016)

Bump.


----------



## catfish (Jul 12, 2016)

Still looking !!!


----------



## catfish (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Jul 6, 2017)

Still looking.


----------



## catfish (Sep 6, 2017)

Bump !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Nov 10, 2017)

Bump !!!!


----------

